# Looking for a cinematic orchestral library that will blend well with ProjectSAM's Swing More - see post for more detail and context



## Edit456 (Nov 27, 2021)

CONTEXT (please listen to attached demo if you can):
So I currently have a soundtrack project on the backburner that involves a section in the middle of a larger orchestral piece that's in a big band, "welcome to the big city" kinda style. The track is going to cover a few different styles in different sections, but ultimately covering more lush, Miyazaki-like intro / outro sections (reference, A Town with an Ocean View, Kiki's Delivery Service), a bit of big band, which is where Swing More! comes in, along with some more whimsical sections (reference, Annie the Musical 1999 movie). Thing is, is that when writing a demo (see attached) I'm really pushing the limits of what Swing More and BBCSO Discover can really do, especially the latter. For example, I'm having to imitate marcato starts in the strings by combining long patches with shorts at the beginning, no legato patches or any more complicated techniques --> cue me spending more time trying to push Discover to its very limits rather than actually composing.

SO WHAT?
I'm looking to upgrade from BBCSO Discover, and hopefully take advantage of the remaining Black Friday sales at the moment. I'm looking for an orchestral library that fills the following requirements:

- Drier mic positioning (this is my main gripe with just simply upgrading to BBCSO Core, since it still only offers that very wet sound and no way to edit the mic position mix). I don't feel like it blends that well with Swing More either.

- Instrument-group level control, i.e. separate Violins I/II, Violas, etc. not just large ensemble patches.

- A good range of more colourful ornamentations / articulations

- Hopefully a price that fits around 300/400 GBP. Note we have 20% VAT / sales tax in the UK. This means in USD terms, about 400 USD all things considered.

WHAT HAVE I LOOKED AT ALREADY?
This list includes Black Friday prices.

- Upgrading to BBCSO Pro, but this is very expensive, around 540GBP which I unfortunately cannot afford this time round.
- EWHO Opus (again very expensive, even at 499 USD at JRR, which somehow doesn't seem to charge me VAT?)
- Just getting BBCSO Core => 239 GBP, and trying to find a way to make the mix work
- Sonuscore The Orchestra Complete 2 => 257 GBP, but seems to go more towards the epic side, which isn't what I'm necessarily looking for. Still seems kind of reverb-y?
- Nucleus Orchestral Core, apparently 239 GBP, but the website is being annoying and not showing me even at the pay now button if I'm paying VAT on top of that or not.
- Berlin Inspire Orchestra 1 => 405 GBP inc. VAT - no round robins? But sound is suitably "dry", and definitely is up my alley. Only 1 mic mix but seems otherwise very versatile. 1+2 pack is available for quite a bit more, but there is no discount at this time anyways.
- Cinematic Studios: These sound really good but to buy all 4 packs even with the bundle discount is far out of my price range.

ADVICE NEEDED:
What sounds good here? Are any of these options good? Bear in mind I am still fairly new to orchestral arrangement - the most complicated thing I've done (which was with Swing More! alone) was this, now looking back on it an absolutely hamfisted approach to orchestration but it taught me a lot more than any youtube tutorial ever could. Any help would be much appreciated.

-Edit456


----------



## Saxer (Nov 27, 2021)

maybe interesting:





__





Backing strings in jazz, swing or ballads - how to achieve this sound?


Working on a song and I'm trying to match the soft but still well defined sound that you hear in the background of many jazz, swing and ballad songs. I'm looking for the lovely lovely soft cushion of sound that sometimes just provides harmony and other times comes in to focus to add a few of its...



vi-control.net


----------

